# 4 female rats for adoption WORCESTER MA



## Chillzone68 (Jul 22, 2012)

I am adopting out my 4 female rats. They are around 9 months old, i really would like to see them rehomed.

One is silver and white, one is fawn, one is black and white and one is brindle and white. 

They can come with a petco rat manor if you like as well. Please respond to this.


----------



## TJ'sGirl2012 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi there have you found homes for your girls? How much are you asking for them with the cage or are they free to a loving home? I live in upstate NY (Kingston) and would gladly take them and they would definitely be going to a loving forever home with tons of TLC and daily attention and handling. I unfortunately would not be able to pick them up as my transportation is unreliable but if we could work something out and they still need a home let me know. Thanks. One more thing would love to see pictures of the girls if that's ok and what are their names?


----------



## SilentRiver (Feb 2, 2013)

If you haven't worked anything out with TJ'sGirl, I've been looking to adopt some little girls. I have pretty much the same questions...names? pictures? rehoming fee? I live in the Allston/Brighton area, but I might be able to convince my roommate to drive me to Worcester if you aren't able to get here.


----------



## TJ'sGirl2012 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi silentriver I haven't heard anything on the girls from chillzone68 yet have you? since you seem to live closer if you can definitely take them that's cool as I'm in NY but hopefully we'll hear something on the little angels soon. I just hope what ever chillzone68 decides they get the best home ever.


----------



## SilentRiver (Feb 2, 2013)

I haven't heard from chillzone68 either...I'm torn between hoping they already got a fantastic home and hoping they're still available haha!


----------



## Brookelynn716 (Apr 21, 2013)

I have 2 5 week old female rats I may need to adopt out. I have been having a hard time getting them to adjust and my 4 year old daughter is too rough. I know I should have thought it through more. I had a rat before these 2 that was great. These too are super hyper and one keeps nipping. I'm not sure if its because they are scared of my daughter?? If either if you are interested. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SilentRiver (Feb 2, 2013)

Where are you, Brookelynn? Do you have pics?


----------



## Brookelynn716 (Apr 21, 2013)

I am outside of Worcester. I will post pictures in a bit. Opal is black and white with black eyes and star is beige and white with ruby eyes. Star is quiet and timid and opal is very hyper. She does nip a bit but I don't think it's aggression. I not familiar with rats so I am not sure how to correct this behavior. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brookelynn716 (Apr 21, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brookelynn716 (Apr 21, 2013)

not the best picture. But she is beige and white. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chillzone68 (Jul 22, 2012)

I still have my rats unfortunately

its so hard rehoming them, the 4 older girls come with a critter nation double unit for 175$ and there supplies.

the 4 younger girls come with a rat manor from petco for free.

I just want to rehome them, ahhh! tooo many animals lol


----------



## Chillzone68 (Jul 22, 2012)

ill switch it too
if you wanted the four younger and the DCN for 175 ill switch there cages. 

the four older ones are up there in age, all around 1.5-2 years old. there was 5, but one passed away last week due to an unknown cause :/


----------

